# Wiring for radio/CD in 2004 Fiat Ducato - HELP !



## vicdicdoc

I've got a JVC radio/CD [model KD-S6060] which I want to fit in my Ducato dashboard, I've got all the wiring diagrams for the actual unit but when I looked at the wire loom inside the radio dash recess I see 2 multi-sockets with wires on them [don't know where they connect to], also there is a double twin wire, and radio aerial lead . . . 
(a) I can't find out where the aeriallead terminates ready for the owner to connect & fit external aerial.
(b) What are these double twin wires for ?
(c) how do I determine where each multi-socket fits ?

I've looked at the wiring diagrams of the Ducato [such as they are]but can't see any reference to radio circuits
-My local Auto radio centre quotes £25+vat to fit the radio, Is it worth me fitting it myself given the above or fork out the £££ to have it fitted ?
Anyone out there fitted a radio in their Ducato ? - if so advice will be most welcome


----------



## Seeker

Vic
I've just acquired a Hymer on a Fiat Ducatto base. It has a radio/c.d. fitted by a previous owner but it gets power via the ignition switch - so can't listen to it when you're parked up!

I've been quoted £30 to re-source the power and as I can't get the thing out of the dash to do it myself I'm going to stomp it up.

If you do it yourself I'd make sure the power is available 24/7 - though it will come from the starter battery.

Good luck

Harry


----------



## pauwilson

Aerial - If no aerial is fitted originally then it problaby teminates above the interior mirror, normal panel van aerials are located up there.

2 multi sockets - one will be for the speakers (black plug with four wires), one for the power etc (white socket with two thick wires and several thin ones) and the my van has another one, green/yellow & blue - these are for cd changer, amp, mobile phone etc I think.
Double twin wires - sound like speakers. 

If your radio has ISO style connectors they should plug straight in, I have fitted my Blaupunkt radio onto a 2003 & now a 2004 Ducato with no mods needed

I have been messing around with the radio in my Ducato to wire it up to the leisure battery and have no found that the permanant positive is actually the switched and vice-versa so might be worth checking out, the only problem it caused me is that the radio does not hold the time but it does keep the stations OK so not a major problem.

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Vic,
One of the blocks is the power leads etc to make the radio work, usually white, and the other is for the speakers, usually black. I guess that the other twin cable may be for optional speakers to be fitted in the living area. You may find the other ends in a locker or cupboard somewhere. If the blocks do not match the ones on your radio you will need an adaptor available from most accessory shops. The aerial is already installed on the screen as factory fit, it was on mine, but the reception may be poor if you have an overcab. To enable the radio to stay on with the ignition off, you will need to wire the ignition cable on the radio power block to the memory cable which is a permenant feed. Don't forget this will run the starting battery flat with extended use.
Colin


----------



## philjohn

BEWAR! 
Elsewhere on this site you will find a wiring diagram on the Ducato/Boxer radio wiring together with instructions on how to alter the wiring. I altered mine to my cost, the Ducato Blaupunkt Radio also has permanent lights which I hadn't noticed and after a few days parked up FLAT BATTERY. I read that Swift themselves ended up with several new vehicles they had similarly modified in their compound all with flat batteries. If you make the modification you will need to fit an on/off switch somewhere in the main power circuit.

PhilJ


----------



## Brambles

Hi Vicdicdoc,

I wil post info I have so far and elaborate on it later as and when I find what I am looking for.(or someone else dills in the gaps.)

There are two 8 way wiring plugs (Ducato 2002 on) for power and speakers along with an aerial lead fitted in wiring harness.

Power plug.
A7 Colour code R , +ve fed from batt, via Fuse F32 15A and F01 70A( near batt)

A4 Colour code LG, Ignition on, via F25 7.5A.

A8 Colour code N, Main Gnd (-ve).

A6 Colour code GN, From switch control panel. This I think is used for data and transmits signals to the radio for a 20 minute switch off and also carries a radio security code to the switch panel and management system.

A1 colour code B , Aerial amplifier supply from radio I think?????
A5 colour code RV and this as well according to diagram????

terminal positions in connectors.
A power. __ 
. _| |__
. | 2 1 | 
. | 4 3 |
. | 6 5 |
.  | 8 7 |
. |______ |
. |_|

B- Speakers. __
. __| |_
. | 2 1 | 
. | 4 3 |
. | 6 5 |
. | 8 7 |
. |______|
. |_|

(cannot get text in posted message to match that in editor!! I have given up!!!)

Speaker plug.
B3 and B4 Front Right speaker *
B5 and B6 Front Left speaker *
B7 and B8 Rear Left speaker *
B1 and B2 Rear Right speaker. * 
(terminals 2,4,6,8 appear to be speaker polarity + ) *

Info needed yet -- state colour of wires on plugs rather than colour codes

The aerial lead runs from the radio to the offside under dash at bottom.
if you remove the small lower access panel on dash you should find teh lead tucked in there somewhere for connecting to an extention to teh roof or wing aerial. Most aerial leads that come with an aerial should reacj all the way to the radio recess, but will need routing by hand, you cannot pull through with existing lead as it is part of harness. 

When fitting the JVC radio you may find you are left with a small gap along the lower edge and the moulding around. The fiat radio as a curved shaped front that covers this gap.. just a comment.

Fiat use standard ISO plugs, I don't know what the JVC has. I will try and find out. I wil also look up the rest of the info I need and come back and update this post. 

If anyone else knows the missing info, please do post.

Jon.

EDITED - completely revised. marked some changes *


----------



## Brambles

Hi, I have given up on my post above - getting late at night. Might be easier if I just draw a circuit diagram and sketches in simple language to show what is what and post a pic. The information is there above, just needs simplifying to make it easier to follow. 
Basically for the new radio you need power, ignition and gnd along with the speakers. If you want to use the radio with the ignition off you may have to supply the ignition input from the constant batt supply. There is a danger of flattening the battery if left on. Some people decide to rewire the power feed from the liesure battery instead. and it does sound like, mentioned in someone else's posts, the m'home builder as fitted speaker cables for speakers in rear already.
Jon.

EDIT - I have looked up info on JVC KD-S6060 - pretty sparse - but uses standard ISO connectors and i would think should be straight forward plug in and go. However would check instalation manual, you should have with radio, the connections are indeed the same as Fiat wiring from info I have given. If necessary disconnect the wires not needed or compatible.
You may want to disconnect the ignition input A4 and connect input to batt power A7 to keep radio live all the time.
I think I am making a mountain out of a mole hill here and this should be simple and might be posting too much waffle which is confusing you..


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hi Brambles,
I'm going to send you some photo's I've just taken of the wiring inside the radio recess, I'll also copy the JVC radio wiring scheme, you input is most welcome as I don't want to blow up the radio or even worse the van ! - should I send it to you via PM or post it [don't know if my PC skills are up to inserting pics with my posts but I can try]


----------



## Brambles

Post or PM, whatever you can get to work. 
Jon


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'm hoping that the attachments relating to the radio wiring shows up here . . if not let me know & I'll send via PM


----------



## vicdicdoc

Jon [Brambles]
I can't include a pic of the wires in the dash radio recess as it appears I've reached the limit of 'file size' for attachments . . .
so I'll send them to you in a PM

No . . seems I can't include the pic in a PM for the same reason . . .


----------



## vicdicdoc

Brambles 
! PM just bounces back & not reaching you . . . can you send me an e-mail to
[email protected] so I can pick up you e-mail address.
Ta !
vic


----------



## Brambles

Hi Vicdicdoc.
Think it might have been my fault, I accidently clicked on the wrong link in email notification for your post and it was the one to stop watching topic. Thought after viewing again and my last reply it would clear it but obviously not.

Anyway - will email you with my email addy.
Jon.


----------



## Bruno

Couple of years ago purchased a new radio for our Auto sleeper Trident, after removing the old radio was a bit confused about the connections,took a trip to a large Halfords store to look at adaptors,still not sure so asked for advise, the assistant came out to the vehicle connected the radio made no charge for this. Very good service may be worth a try if you are near a Halfords store.The radio had not been purchased from them.

Good Luck 
Ray


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hi Ray,
Yes I did go to Halfords - but they didn't want to know unless I bought the radio unit from them . . must be our local Halfords staf are not as helpful as your way, if all else fails I'll just run it direct from the leisure battteries rather than through the wiring loom to the vehicle battery.


----------



## fdhadi

Hello Vicdicdoc

The radio / cd on our M/h can be switched on after the ignition is turned off.
I think it stays on for about an hour or so then switches itself off.
I know this might sound daft, but have you tried this?  

It turns itself off so it doesn't flatten the engine battery.
After switching itself off, you could then turn it back on for another hour, i know this seems a pain, but better than the main battery being flat (not a problem if your on mains hookup).

Best Regards
Frank


----------



## Swissmaxie

I know this is a late post but it may help someone. My 2004 Ducato based Lunar had a horrible flashy aftermarket radio. On coming to change it I found that all the iso couplings had been cut off and never thought to make note of the wire colours. Power earth and switched live were easy but the speaker wires.....
Attached are the wiring diagram and colour codes. Sorry they are in German.


----------



## Penquin

I replaced our Ducati radio on our 2003 Swift and have copies of original block wirings if they are of any help to anyone


----------

